# New Lidl



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when the new Lidl store is set to open on the Polis road please, there seemed to be activity of sorts there as I passed today.

Also does anyone know when the Lania Open Courtyard weekend is on please.? I have looked for a web site, also rang a number I found in Lania, but no luck.

Just had a thought....I could ring the Walnut Tree taverna in Lania.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Lidl's opening is imminent but have not seen any official date.

Having not heard of the Lania Open Courtyard weekend, could you let us all know what this is as it sounds as though it might be interesting.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It is lovely to walk around the village, lots have their courtyards open so you can wander in and look at their gardens plus the galleries are open too, had a long chat with Micheal Owen in his lovely garden, had a look at his paintings but well out of my price bracket!!

The Ladies of Lania if I recall, are the organisers, they had a plant sale and a Paphiakos stall as some volunteers live there.

The Walnut Tree and other coffee shops were open too.

I'll try and get some info although I have been looking for notices in the press but may have missed it.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Have just read in Cyprus Mail today (Sat) ;
Lanes & Courtyards of Lania are open during the weekend 18 & 19 May.
They are open 10.00 - 19.00.
Sunday 18.00 raffle,18.30 - 20.00 Music at the Museum.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We live near Lania, and it is well worth a visit, a very pretty village with a lot of ex pats, the food in the village is excellent as well on the open days. ( Also not bad on other days I believe)


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Have just driven past the new Lidl and there is a new notice on the board outside...Opening Monday June 3rd 

Hope they have some cracking opening offers :fingerscrossed:

Steve


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

excellent news.!


----------

